# Reptile room



## Luke leith (Aug 5, 2016)

I was wondering if anybody had a reptile room and would like to share some pictures

THANKS!!!


----------



## Jodie (Aug 5, 2016)

I have a tortoise room, and will have 2 this fall.
These are from last winter. It will be remodeled shortly, and house my 2 adult male leopards in floor enclosures. The hatchling enclosures are also in this room. The females, 4 of them, will get the large new bedroom downstairs.


----------



## Luke leith (Aug 5, 2016)

Cool I want to make a lizard reptile room hopefully this fall


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 5, 2016)

Take a look at this thread to see @GBtortoises reptile room:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/my-indoor-enclosures.10028/


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 5, 2016)

Jodie said:


> I have a tortoise room, and will have 2 this fall.
> These are from last winter. It will be remodeled shortly, and house my 2 adult male leopards in floor enclosures. The hatchling enclosures are also in this room. The females, 4 of them, will get the large new bedroom downstairs.


Lovely pics!


----------

